# Cabela's pricing



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I was recently in the market for some more Unique and 2400 powders. I checked both Cabela's and Sportsmans Warehouse for prices and found Cabela's to be considerably higher priced. I went to SW to make the purchase and ended up buying 2 4-lb jugs of powder and saved about $50 over what I would have spent for the exact same thing (if they had it in stock) at Cabela's. I think my days of buying powder at Cabela's are over. Primers (CCI LP) were cheaper by about $4/1000 also at SW. 

What is up with Cabela's and their significantly higher prices? Are they just trying to maximize profits due to the fear associated with the upcoming elections?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That has been the case all along especially now that they don't really do any big promos. How do you figure all the thousands of square feet of non income producing of fish, taxidermy, etc. are financed? Same thing with Scheel's. I bought reloading items at both places today and Barnes Bullets were on sale 20% off making them about 20% less than SW. The Hornady loading manual was $2 more at CAbela's, but I had a gift card for there....on a daily basis, no sales, SW will consistently be less $ and always has been in my experience. Not to mention the fact that SW just came out of bankruptcy, not really a level playing field IMHO after hosing tons of landlords, lenders, etc. FWIW.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabela's has a _very_ liberal return policy. Guarantees on nearly everything. Lots of help who know what they are doing. If you bring it up they will price match. They get my business.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They have changed their return policy big time about two years ago, but it is still fairly decent, but you can no longer return the used camping toilet paper like they used to.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> They have changed their return policy big time about two years ago, but it is still fairly decent, but you can no longer return the used camping toilet paper like they used to.


The free boots for life program was pretty sweet for a while there. I've heard of guys buying duck decoys then returning them at the end of the season too.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cabelas has always been higher priced, especially on their guns. I dont buy much there for that reason.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

While they usually are higher priced I find myself buying items there I can't get anywhere else on short notice


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont buy anything at cabelas unless I cant find it as cal ranch sportsmans warehouse or gunnies. They are strictly a last resort and nothing more.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to edit my previous post, Hornady manual at SW was $29 I think, normally $27 at Cabela's or very possibly vice versa, but was on sale at Cabela's for $18 online, which they will match in store, but you have to be aware of any online only sale, they matched two prices for me like that right at the register.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

stick_man said:


> What is up with Cabela's and their significantly higher prices? Are they just trying to maximize profits due to the fear associated with the upcoming elections?


They trade on a name and a _marketed _reputation.

As long as people are willing to needlessly fork over extra cash to get non-returnable items (powder/primers/ammunition/etc) from Cabela's, rather than a competitor, they'll keep price-gouging.

Their prices have been stupidly high ever since they started building new stores (and nearly abandoning the catalog business).

It's a hollow shell of a reputation, and they make _you_ pay for them to be able to keep filling people's heads with their 'superiority' nonsense.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Price Gouging? Seems misleading to say the least, it is not as if people are required to buy only from this location and that they are buying a life saving commodity. Is Mercedes, Lexus, BMW, etc. price gouging or are they simply offering a higher end experience together with a free shooting range for the kids, African game exhibit, Rocky Mtn exhibit, mountain exhibit, multiple aquariums...? Do you expect them to sell the same product for less money than your Wal-Mart? Funny that I noticed that Wal-Mart reloading supplies are more $ than SW and Cabela's. I don't think anyone goes in their looking for the cheapest place in town, do they? It is clearly the place with the most overhead, now on the other hand, when you combine one of their Cabela's club promotions with a sale they are by far the best prices anywhere! For example, RCBS reloading kit was $320 at SW, on sale at Cabela's for $300 combine that with their promo of $45 off of a $300 purchase and it was now $65 less than SW, but this is more the exception than the rule, but I regularly wait around for the promotions and save lots of $, but they have eliminated my favorite promo, the $150 gift card one.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree. Their sales and promos are often terrific, but normal pricing isn't.
I have never thought that they were as good as SW, Gallensons etc on reloading supplies.
But there are plenty of competitors close by and you are free to jump in the car and go elsewhere.
Price gouging really applies when they are the only game in town.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Only rarely do I buy first at Cabela's. I love visiting the place, and generally only pay them a visit if they have something that I want, which is several times each year. 

Thinking back, there have been very few big ticket items (more than $50) I have purchased from them that were no on sale. A couple guns I guess. But if you decide what you want, and give it time to watch for a sale, you'll generally find the item you want marked way down, especially online. 

I have been looking at new waterfowl coats for the past month or so. After doing some shopping at Sportsman's, Scheels, Cabela's, and online, I finally decided on a coat that Cabela's deals. Knowing that the MSRP was $240, which was more than I wanted to spend, I have been watching the mailers and online deals. Sure as sh**, the coat I wanted went on sale for $160, and I happened to have a mailer for $20 off a $150 purchase. I ended up getting the coat I wanted for less than any of the others I had been looking at, many of which were of lower quality.

You have to watch the sales to get the best prices, no matter where you buy. I just like that Cabela's has their own brand of gear, which means that you can get it at even better prices when it does go on sale.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I like to order stuff on-line when it’s really cheap and have them do the free delivery to the store. Then you can go see the displays and stuff and pick out what you’re going to watch for a sale on next.


----------

